# Roof framing 101 for residential houses



## jar546 (Jun 28, 2013)

Another quality job.Another quality contractor.Another argument about why it's wrong.Another contractor doing this work for 30 years.Just another idiot in my book.

View attachment 1826


And now for the rest of the story
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 1827


View attachment 1826


View attachment 1827


/monthly_2013_06/IMG_4539.JPG.c1528f8d3f57656edd15d34581a0e1dc.JPG

/monthly_2013_06/IMG_4526.JPG.d0118db605a69b268b43749ba8fd1c7c.JPG


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Did the plan reviewer miss the CJ going the wrong direction lossing the roof tie?

Purlins and purlin braces?

CJ spans?

pc1


----------



## jar546 (Jun 28, 2013)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> Did the plan reviewer miss the CJ going the wrong direction lossing the roof tie? Purlins and purlin braces?
> 
> CJ spans?
> 
> pc1


What plan review?

What permit?

Caught red handed and got this far.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Jar,

"Another contractor doing this work for 30 years"!.

You threw me off coarse with this statement!

Needs engineering now I suspect?

pc1


----------



## Glenn (Jun 28, 2013)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> Did the plan reviewer miss the CJ going the wrong direction lossing the roof tie? Purlins and purlin braces?
> 
> CJ spans?
> 
> pc1


Yeah...like people provide that much information on plans for prescriptive construction.  Too basic to be on plans, too basic for plans examiner to be expected to note on his/her own motivation.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jun 28, 2013)

GLENN,

I feel your pain, no longer accept plans drawn on a McDonalds napkin even if stamped by a "Man who draws"!

pc1


----------



## jar546 (Jun 28, 2013)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> GLENN,I feel your pain, no longer accept plans drawn on a McDonalds napkin even if stamped by a "Man who draws"!
> 
> pc1


Can be fixed prescriptively


----------



## fatboy (Jun 28, 2013)

Yes it can be.....but in looking at the requirement in R802.3.1, there is not a spacing requirement. I must be flashing back to the 97 UBC requirement of minimum 48" OC for a supplamental rafter tie.

So are we to assume that it must occur at every rafter? Seldom see any stick roof/ceiling assemblies, much less ones that did not have ceiling joists parallel to the rafters.

EDIT: The 48" requirement for rafter ties was in the 2003, there was a rewrite of the Section in 2006 and it was lost there. Sounds like a good code change for me for the 2018 cycle.


----------



## RJJ (Jun 28, 2013)

I would first want a permit application and a plan signed and sealed. Is this out of the way where no one could see the construction?


----------



## north star (Jun 28, 2013)

*~ ~ ~*

RJJ,

In a lot of jurisdictions, the desire to have a sealed & signed

set of plans; even on a Residential project, is not realistic,

nor politically favorable [ I have the scars to prove that !

D`OH !! ]

I believe that rafter ties [ i.e. - joists  ] could be installed

higher up on the roof rafters; in a compliant manner, in

accordance with Section R802.3.1, `06 IRC,  to have this

particular Framing become compliant.

*~ ~ ~*


----------



## fatboy (Jun 28, 2013)

Yeah, we don't require framing packages be signed/sealed. Basements/foundations we do.


----------



## Darren Emery (Jun 28, 2013)

fatboy said:
			
		

> Yeah, we don't require framing packages be signed/sealed. Basements/foundations we do.


You get framing details at permit app?


----------



## RJJ (Jun 28, 2013)

Well North Star: I could agree it the contractor had a permit and approved plan. In regards to being politically favorable I don't give a hairy rats crack about the political fallout. Guess that's why I am looking for work!


----------



## STB (Jul 3, 2013)

fatboy,

Senior engineer from ICC confirmed this by stating "I guess they have to be on every rafter like the ceiling joists".  The 2006 code had a mistake (yes it's true, a mistake in the code book)although the language was taken out of the verbage, the note under figure R802.5.1 still stated the 4 foot on center allowance.  The 2009 language corrected this by stating

"Note: Where ceiling joints run perpendicular to the rafters, rafter ties shall be nailed to each rafter near the top of the ceiling joist."


----------

